# More Loaf Pan Sourdough - With Parmesan and Italian Seasoning



## sandyut (Apr 27, 2021)

the first slicing loaf didn't last :)  So I made more of course.  in this loaf i added 70g of small cubed parm and 1 tsp of Italian seasoning.  More cheese woulda worked less would have been too little.  the recipes i found said 60g...i might go 80 next time.  we like cheese here. It's good.  Check it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 27, 2021)

Nice.

I will bring the Amish butter and apple butter.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 27, 2021)

I'd hit that


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 27, 2021)

That looks GOOD!!  You're probably right about some more cheese.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 27, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> I will bring the Amish butter and apple butter.



Great.  I'll bring the smoked honey butter and it won't take long to look after that loaf.
Gary


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 27, 2021)

Nice looking  loaf! Sure I would have a slice  with some butter on it... Can you share the recipe?


----------



## sandyut (Apr 28, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Can you share the recipe?


this is the recipe and process
I added 1 tsp Italian seasoning  and 70g of cubed parm after the first pull and stretch.


----------

